# Moving to London?



## MR F (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello Guys,
There was a topic about pros and cons of moving to LA but I couldn't find one that would relate to Europe-based composers ;P. I've been thinking about it for a long time. It seems like London has 'the biggest film industry' in Europe and there are a lot of proffesionals working there. However, would it really make a difference for a guy like me to move there? I've been thinking maybe I could get an assistant job for a start? Anyways, looking forward to hear what you guys think about that.
Regards
Filip


----------



## Madrigal (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Filip, 


Where are you from? Isn't there a market for film or media in your own country? Sometimes it's easier to build a name in a smaller market. 

I don't know about London but I would recommend getting a job or internship or contacting people you know in the city you plan moving to before getting there. 

Maybe plan a trip or two to London to evaluate the market and meet people? 

Networking is key, and if you already know people it will make things a lot easier. There are a lot of professionals in London sure, competition is fierce, but it is a very very big market. 

Good luck!

-M


----------



## MR F (Jun 20, 2013)

Madrigal @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> Hey Filip,
> 
> 
> Where are you from? Isn't there a market for film or media in your own country? Sometimes it's easier to build a name in a smaller market.
> ...


Thanks for the reply  I'm from Poland but I'm still young (college age) and learning everything (theory, mix/mastering etc). I don't think about moving to London in terms of starting composer career straight away (sure that would be great but things like that do not happen too often for people with my experience  ). I've been thinking about it more in 'Hans Zimmer way' -What I mean by that is trying to get a job as a someone's assistant so I could somehow stick to the industry and learn how it all works. Tried this in Poland but there are few established composers here and huge lines of people that want to do the same thing. Most of them graduated from music colleges so they are much more likely to be chosen. My only advantage is that I make pretty good cofee and scrambled eggs  
I appreciate you took some time to help me. Got to expand my network 

Regards,
Filip


----------



## Daryl (Jun 20, 2013)

When looking for a job as an assistant you need to consider one thing:

What can I bring to the table that will make the composer's job easier?

A student who has no skills is useless as an assistant. If the composer is very rich, then sure he can afford to hire someone who makes the coffee and not much else, but for the majority of working composers, you would have to justify your existence.

Why don't you post a list of your skills and to what level you have reached, and maybe some of us can give you some hints on what you need to do to improve your chances.

Just so you know, I do have an assistant, so I know what I'm talking about. :wink: 

D


----------



## MR F (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok here is the list of my music-related skills:
- I can read/write notes 
- I play guitar/piano (in that order- I can play pieces that are considered to be 'professional level' on guitar, I'm not that good with piano tho)
- Got the "basic" knowledge of the music theory- harmony etc. ( still working on that- right now reading Walter Piston's "Harmony" and Korsakov orhcestration books)
- I use Cubase as my DAW and for VST's mostly East West stuff but also LASS; NI VST's for synth etc.
- Very basic mixing/mastering knowledge - some reverb, poor eq-ing is all I do in most of the cases
- I compose music myself (if that counts ;P)
Here is short sample of my work (maybe it will help you to judge): http://www.indabamusic.com/asset/show/1991658
Thanks again for helping me out.
Regards,
Filip


----------



## Daryl (Jun 20, 2013)

OK, so the next stage is working out what are your most marketable skills. You need to have something that a composer wants, or there is no point in hiring you. Obviously this changes depending on the composer, but here are a few general things that my assistant has to do. See how many apply to you.

Recording and editing visiting performers
Setting up sessions
Setting up templates
Creating new samples and synth sounds
Backing up and synchronising both studios
MIDI transfer into Sibelius
Music Prep for recording sessions
MIDI programming from a printed score
Creating new Macros on demand!

Of all of theses skills, the only one that my assistant does better than I do is recording, and that's because he's a Tonmeister. All of the others I do to a professional standard, and so does he. There are many other skills that can be useful, such as mixing demos, but all of the above are really time savers for me.

D


----------



## MR F (Jun 20, 2013)

> Setting up templates
> Creating new samples and synth sounds
> Backing up and synchronising both studios
> MIDI programming from a printed score


I think these would be my strongest points (especially stuff related to midi programming, setting up tamplates and creating synth sounds). Other points obviously need improvement on my site (something to do over the next few months)
Thanks again Daryl for all the information. At least now I know what skills I have to improve and what would be my job. I don't want to sound cliche or something but I really appreciate that you guys take your time to help newbie like me. Just another question on this subject. Let's say I would work really hard on all the points that you've mentioned and do them proffessional standard. Would it be better to look for an assistant job in the big London market or stay here and try to pave my way to get somewhere near these few established composers?

Regards
Filip


----------



## Daryl (Jun 20, 2013)

Filip, there is no real answer to that. Many composers will work their assistants like a dog and never give them a chance to write anything. You also wouldn't be able to use their contacts, so the only thing that would have changed from now is that you would have a better insight into how the industry works. However, there are some composers who will encourage you to write and even try to help you get started in your career. The skill is knowing one from the other, and I'm afraid I can't be any help in that (obviously I'm in the second category...!).

D


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 20, 2013)

You definitely will not be using any of the composers contacts. It does happen occasionally but so many composers are insecure and keep limited access to you in many ways. 

I do not live in London and know almost nothing about the process but I guess, human nature is similar around the world!

What Daryl said, makes complete sense. 

For example in India, it is so rare to find anyone who does any decent film scoring or has any knowledge of what orchestral/film/hybrid music requires in terms of aesthetics, know-how or setting up even a template that I have to do everything myself. 

However, an assistant has just joined me. He has been chasing me for sometime. 

I have taken him on board on a project basis and help him a little with music when I have time (God help him). But I do make sure he does not make the same mistakes that I made when I was trying to learn music (I still am but I am talking a while back!).

It did help that he knows basic editing in Cubase/Nuendo so he just edited an entire dialogue track for a trailer I am supposed to deliver tomorrow by 2PM and its already 4:30 over here. The dialogue was not in any sequence. They just sent me a dump of all of them and my assistant had to match everything based on a reference track that had terrible temp music mixed in.

I think it will be nice as Daryl said, if an assistant could do music preparation (Indian standards are extremely low so its pretty basic over here but I suspect London is pretty hard core), almost lightning fast with DAW, editing. Managing sample banks, back ups and transfers, labeling, basic studio management. 

I have a home set up so its not very complicated. But on a score, there is a lot that goes on. Maintaining notes, making sure certain things are done on time and files are sent/received. 

It helps to be a techie and have common sense!

I should probably get back to the trailer if its going to be presented tomorrow!


Tanuj.


----------



## MR F (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks again guys. You've been very helpful. Seems like there is much work to do for me before I finally get there but damn I love music so I'll just shut up and get back to my books 

Filip


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jul 3, 2013)

Please keep in mind you can't just move to London without going through some fairly strict immigration laws. Generally you either have to be hired by someone, which has to prove you are the only one that can do the job (generally style of music is enough) or have a college degree (actually I think it's two)


----------



## wlotz (Jul 3, 2013)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> Please keep in mind you can't just move to London without going through some fairly strict immigration laws. Generally you either have to be hired by someone, which has to prove you are the only one that can do the job (generally style of music is enough) or have a college degree (actually I think it's two)



EU mate, he can move here whenever he wants with no problems...


----------

